# patterned tops for $500.00



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

hey whats goin on layitlow members..just wanted to let everyone know we are doing patterns...

full roof tops for $500.00...u provide the materials and we provide the labor..if ur looking for additional work done such as the roof, hood and trunk lid we definately can work out deals for that work...if u have any questions PM me..

heres a regal we just finished doing last week....unfortunatley after the car was finished the sun had gone down and made it a bitch to take pictures that showed off the work..but i hope this gives you guys an idea..


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

:0 :0 nice work!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 18 2009, 04:05 PM~14807210
> *:0  :0    nice work!!!
> *



thanks...my homie mino is the one whos doing the work...i just helped out eyeballing some of the lines lol....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

we figure $500.00 to perform the labor and paint it out was a pretty damn good price..


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 18 2009, 03:12 PM~14807317
> *we figure $500.00 to perform the labor and paint it out was a pretty damn good price..
> *



NICE WORK THERE TOUGH GUY :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Aug 18 2009, 04:17 PM~14807370
> *NICE WORK THERE TOUGHT GUY  :biggrin:
> *


thanks..tough guy lol


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 18 2009, 03:09 PM~14807265
> *thanks...my homie mino is the one whos doing the work...i just helped out eyeballing some of the lines lol....
> *


is that lelands car?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 18 2009, 04:49 PM~14807788
> *is that lelands car?
> *


yea it is his car..


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

Thats a nice layout homie, don't sell yourself short 500$ is a damn good price for a patterned roof, just don't give your talent away !! BTW does you 500$ price include the flake as well ??


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleezie84_@Aug 18 2009, 07:02 PM~14809209
> *Thats a nice layout homie, don't sell yourself short 500$ is a damn good price for a patterned roof, just don't give your talent away !! BTW does you 500$ price include the flake as well ??
> *


if we got some to put out then ya we dont mind helping out with some stuff if we have it..but otherwise the customer has to supply the materials...luckily we know somoene who works at a PPG paint shop..and we are about 45 minutes from sonora, ca which is where u can still purchase house of kolor products hehe


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 18 2009, 06:04 PM~14809237
> *if we got some to put out then ya we dont mind helping out with some stuff if we have it..but otherwise the customer has to supply the materials...luckily we know somoene who works at a PPG paint shop..and we are about 45 minutes from sonora, ca which is where u can still purchase house of kolor products hehe
> *


Kool


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

VERY NICE WORK!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleezie84_@Aug 18 2009, 07:05 PM~14809253
> *Kool
> *



ya cuz HOK hasnt swapped over their paints to meet the EPA standards in cali....i believe the fine for getting caught with intercoat clear is like $6,000-$10,000..somewhere along those lines....i havent gotten to paint my car yet, but i got over $2,000.00 in HOK paint in my garage and kandy and intercoat clear..unless they want to come cash me out...im using this shit lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 18 2009, 08:29 PM~14810387
> *VERY NICE WORK!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

nice


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Aug 19 2009, 05:23 AM~14813822
> *nice
> *


thanks


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

back TTT


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 19 2009, 03:31 AM~14813622
> *ya cuz HOK hasnt swapped over their paints to meet the EPA standards in cali....i believe the fine for getting caught with intercoat clear is like $6,000-$10,000..somewhere along those lines....i havent gotten to paint my car yet, but i got over $2,000.00 in HOK paint in my garage and kandy and intercoat clear..unless they want to come cash me out...im using this shit lol
> *



Holy FUCK! Sometimes Im glad I live in Minnesota, where shit dont matter.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

my trigger finger feelin fiesty,say that three times fast . naw jus bullshittin but any roofs need to get done pm me i got lots of new designs in myhead and get more everytime i smoke


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Aug 20 2009, 09:12 PM~14833523
> *my trigger finger feelin fiesty,say that three times fast . naw jus bullshittin but any roofs need to get done pm me i got lots of new designs in myhead and get more everytime i smoke
> *



just as long as ur not gettin paid in smoke to do the work lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:0 TTT


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Aug 24 2009, 02:49 PM~14865683
> *:0 TTT
> *


whats up fellas


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 24 2009, 11:41 PM~14872398
> *whats up fellas
> *


you guys do murals ?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Aug 25 2009, 07:41 PM~14879913
> *you guys do murals ?
> *



we had a guy that did them for us..unfortunately he moved to florida...he did some bad ass shit....

now we send out our stuff to salinas to someone who does them out there


----------



## mrbg (Jan 6, 2004)

nice


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrbg_@Aug 28 2009, 11:15 PM~14916609
> *nice
> *



thanks


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

nice job.looks good


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 19 2009, 04:31 AM~14813622
> *ya cuz HOK hasnt swapped over their paints to meet the EPA standards in cali....i believe the fine for getting caught with intercoat clear is like $6,000-$10,000..somewhere along those lines....i havent gotten to paint my car yet, but i got over $2,000.00 in HOK paint in my garage and kandy and intercoat clear..unless they want to come cash me out...im using this shit lol
> *


fk um :biggrin: use it :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 30 2009, 08:13 PM~14929577
> *fk um :biggrin:  use it :biggrin:
> *


oh i am going to use it lol....aint nothing comparable to kandy


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

NICE WORK BRO I LIKES :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

lets see some more pics of other work youve done :biggrin:


----------



## bay66imp (Jun 18, 2009)

wuts a ballpark price for materials?


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

any fresh pix :cheesy:


----------



## Govinem (Jul 19, 2009)

nice work homie.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 18 2009, 12:54 PM~15119270
> *lets see some more pics of other work youve done :biggrin:
> *


me personaly am not the one doing the paint work...KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 is who does the paint work...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bay66imp_@Sep 27 2009, 11:24 PM~15203846
> *wuts a ballpark price for materials?
> *


depends on what paint you choose and clear along with hardner and activating agents...usually a couple hundred bucks depending on the paint and shit...but with the new EPA rules im not sure what the price has become on paint products....something that would have to be looked into


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 28 2009, 01:15 PM~15208253
> *any fresh pix :cheesy:
> *



dont have anything new currently....just have older stuff the homie has done from years ago...


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

looks good holmes


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 19 2009, 01:31 AM~14813622
> *ya cuz HOK hasnt swapped over their paints to meet the EPA standards in cali....i believe the fine for getting caught with intercoat clear is like $6,000-$10,000..somewhere along those lines....i havent gotten to paint my car yet, but i got over $2,000.00 in HOK paint in my garage and kandy and intercoat clear..unless they want to come cash me out...im using this shit lol
> *


i get it right there in modesto from my homie at B&Z


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

nice work homie


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

Is this 500.00 deal still going on???


----------



## 209rider (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Dec 13 2009, 11:43 PM~15974182
> *Is this 500.00 deal still going on???
> *


YA I 'AM WONDERING THE SAME THING IF SO PM :biggrin:


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209rider_@Dec 14 2009, 01:00 PM~15978001
> *YA I 'AM WONDERING THE SAME THING IF SO PM  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

damn good deal im no pro painter but i know the work that goes in to it


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

sorry guys i rarely check this topic lol


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

before he did my top to my regal mino did a bike frame in a Kandy brandy wine sick big ups to king fish customs
Yes he still does roofs for $500


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

any new pics of your work?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Mar 18 2010, 05:27 PM~16929757
> *any new pics of your work?
> *


actually yes..sorry i forget about this topic..just easier to PM me or hit us up in the hydro forums under KINGFISH CUSTOMS

the vehicle belongs to layitlow member LETHALSDANAME as well as LETHAL LOWS president 

theres also some silver leafing in it that we did in the graphics


----------

